# CE Kennzeichnung fehlt



## zwerg77 (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, wir haben bei uns in der Firma eine kleine Umreifungsmaschine. Die Maschine ist vom Hersteller xxxx. Da die Zuführung original über eine nicht angetriebene Rollbahn verfügte, haben wir im Eigenbau ein Schaltpult mit 2 Frequenzumformern, und einer Hand und Automatikfunktion aufgestellt. Natürlich mit allen sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen - Not Aus - Sicherheitsfotozelle usw. Nun hat der E-Tüv bei seiner letzten Überprüfung festgestellt, das am Schaltpult keine CE Kennzeichnung sich befindet. (woher auch!!) Leider war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der Tüv da war nicht im Haus. Bevor ich wie wild herum Telefoniere meine Frage: Brauch ich eine CE Kennzeichnung bei so einem Schaltpult - oder wie bekomme ich die? Beim wem muß ich mich da melden? Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Juni 2008)

Hallo

Hier mal ein interessanter link dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung

Gruß
Timo


----------



## HBL (12 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend

Grundsätzlich gilt, jede Maschine muss eine CE-Konformität aufweisen!!

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die zugekaufte Maschine eine solche CE-Konformität aufweist.

Ergänzt oder ändert nun der Betreiber der Maschine dieselbe, so muss er bei einer erheblichen Änderung, das ganze Prozedere der Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse neu für die gesamte Maschine (Anlage), inkl. Rollenantrieb erstellen.

Gemäss Deinen Ausführungen glaube ich, dass durch den automatisierten Rollengang in der Zuführung, sich eine erhebliche Leistungssteigerung der Maschine ergibt.

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt habe, gelten als erhebliche Änderungen unter anderem das Ersetzen einer konventionellen Relais-Steuerung durch eine PLC-Steuerung, eine Leistungssteigerung der Maschine usw.

Aus diesem Grunde bin ich der Ansicht, dass Deine Firma als Betreiber, und durch die Ausführung der Änderungen, Konformitätspflichtig wird.

Für den Steuerschrank alleine ist es im jetzigen Zeitpunkt, nach MRL 97/38/EG nicht möglich, eine CE-Konformität auszustellen.

Es ist jedoch möglich, eine Herstellererklärung, unter anderem mit dem Hinweis auf die Niederspannungsrichtline, mit den Normen EN 60204-1;2006 und EN 60439-1 auszustellen.

Aber das ersetzt *keine* CE-Konformitätserklärung.

Schöner Abend und Gruss

Hans


----------



## zwerg77 (25 Juni 2008)

*Tschuldigung - war Urlaub!*

Alles klar, was CE ist. Nur was kann ich machen? Was ist wenn da ein Arbeitsunfall passiert? Reicht es wenn ich die Anlage mit dem E-Tüv gemeinsam abnehme? Ich möchte da schon ein wenig Sicherheit haben falls da irgendetwas passiert! Außerdem planen wir weitere Maschinen von S5 auf S7 umzurüsten - was ist da zu beachten? Die Ausbildung zum geprüften SPS Programmierer habe ich! Wie macht ihr sowas?


----------



## HDD (25 Juni 2008)

Hi,
ja die frage ist war es eine wesentliche Änderung oder nicht?

Für den Fall 1 ja es ist eine wesentliche Änderung da ihr einen Teil Automatisiert habt also müsste Ihr eine Konformitätserklärung erstellen mit allem was dazu gehört siehe post HBL!

Bei einer Umrüstung einer Maschine von z.B. S5 auf S7 ist eine CE Kennzeichnung  nicht betroffen  wenn die Funktion der Maschine nicht geändert oder erweitert wurde und sich keine zusätzlichen Gefahrenpotenziale ergeben!

Im Gegensatz zu HBL, sehe ich das auch so wenn man eine Relaissteuerung gegen eine Elektronische tauscht Aber siehe Absatz oben.

Wie macht man so was, die Frage ist gut, ich würde Dir empfehlen hier einen Externen zu beauftragen wie z.B. den Tüv oder die Dekra! Da man schon einiges machen muss! 

Eine recht gutes Buch zu dem Thema ist „Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinen und Anlagen“

HDD


----------



## HBL (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Nach meiner Meinung ist der Ersatz einer Relais-Steuerung durch eine SPS-Steuerung aus folgendem Grund eine wesentliche Änderung:

Eine Relaissteuerung ist von der Funktion her sicherer als eine SPS-Steuerung. Relais und Schützen sind sichere Komponenten.

Gemäss Norm EN 954-1 und Norm EN ISO 13849-1 gilt Elektronik nicht als sicheres Bauteil.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
Bei einem solchen Umbau sind auch z.B. die Sensoren (Endschalter) wegen ihrer Kontaktmaterialien genau anzusehen. Es ist möglich, dass die Kontakte eines Schalters für so kleine Ströme (>20mA) nicht mehr geeignet ist. Ebenso die Kleinspannung von 24V kann in diesem Zusammenhang zu Fehlern führen.

So sind noch manche Punkte zu beachten.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## HDD (25 Juni 2008)

Hi HBL,
stimmt da hast Du recht beim Austausch muss man bewerten ob man da was sicherheitstechnisch verändert siehe auch mein post oben da stehen schon ein paar wen!

Da fangen meist auch die Problem an, zuwissen und zubewerten, hat man da jetzt was verändert oder nicht.
Aber Grundsätzlich sehe ich bei einem Austausch der Steuerung auch Relais gegen SPS keine wesentlich Änderung wenn die Relais nicht eine Sicherheitstechnische Aufgabe hatten und 


HDD schrieb:


> Bei einer Umrüstung einer Maschine von z.B. S5 auf S7 ist eine CE Kennzeichnung nicht betroffen wenn die Funktion der Maschine nicht geändert oder erweitert wurde und sich keine zusätzlichen Gefahrenpotenziale ergeben!


 
Um im übrigen gilt das auch bei einem tausch der SPS da könnten auch Sicherheitstechnisch
Relevante Steuerungen mit realisiert sein z.B. wurde die SPS als zweites Redundantes Glied in einer Sicherheitskette genommen.
Also man muss sich immer Gedanken machen was man da macht!

HDD


----------



## zwerg77 (25 Juni 2008)

*Wer macht sich gedanken*

Ich lese bei jedem Beitrag man muß sich gedanken machen. Glaubt mir, ich habe bei allen was ich bis jetzt gemacht gedanken gemacht. Die wichtigsten Fragen sind für mich:Wer kann mir sagen ob ich eine Maschine wesentlich verändert habe - sprich Kat 1, Kat 2 usw. Was ist wenn ich eine Maschine von S5 auf S7 umrüste - wenn was passiert! Kann ich mich durch Abnahme vom E-Tüv koplett aus der Schlinge ziehen! (Bin aus Österreich) Vielen Dank!!


----------



## HDD (25 Juni 2008)

> Wie macht man so was, die Frage ist gut, ich würde Dir empfehlen hier einen Externen zu beauftragen wie z.B. den Tüv oder die Dekra! Da man schon einiges machen muss!


Das ist meine Meinung dazu!

HDD


----------

